# Ipod ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

getting my mother an ipod for mother's day I will have to set it up for her as she has a very bad internet connection so we will be sharing a library essentially.  Is there a way for me to keep the music off her Ipod that I know she wouldn't want, but keep it active in my playlist and Iphone once I get the phone later this week.  Thanks for any help


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

When you sync, you can select how to sync.  Choose the option to select songs that are checked.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

duh, THX


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Misty, I sync all of our devices on my laptop. I make playlists for each person and then sync that playlist to their iPod or iPhone.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer to use separate music libraries for myself and my husband. Then when I sync a particular iPod, I open the associated library. That way we can both have the playlists we want without concerning ourselves with which playlists to sync. Both libraries point to the same folder for the music, so there are no duplicated files.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

When you initially sync your new iPod, you give it a name, so with different names, it recognizes its own Library; I don't know if in this case it's better to sync manually, but that's how I do it with all my iPods, so I can control what goes on each one more easily.


----------



## Carmyn (Mar 27, 2010)

I have an iPod Touch, and iPod Classic, and laptop computer at home (Mac) and a desktop computer at work (also Mac).  My iPad should arrive any day.  So far, I have been syncing the Classic with the laptop and the Touch with the desktop.  I will use the iPad with the desktop as well.  I don't imagine there is any way that I can have all the same music, books, calendars, contacts, etc, on all of these devices, is there?  I already have Kindle reader and several books on my iPod Touch.  I know they won't work with the Classic, but the screen is so small, anyway.  I am really looking forward to the iPad for books.


----------

